# Meeting my cats made my marriage better



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

HI all...I will tell you the short stories of how our cats picked us and thus made my marriage a much more relaxed and happy one...they made us a real family!! Notto say my marriage was terible but my husband did have a VERY VERY stresfful and unhealthy job when we met and it took its toll on his physically, mentally and emotionally which spilled over into our fledgling marriage...I of course was also stressed out due to my NEW job which didn'tturn out to be the job i thought it would be (and itstill isn't...) but Cats really bonded us and made us a family....)

We didn't intend to get sharky..he found us....my parents were antiquing upstate NY and in the dead of december found a cold, shivering, starving yet VERY friendly gray furball who followed them down the street meowing for food....they fed him and once done eating, he STILL folllowed...and followed them into the car...well they took him home and gaave him to us....and he is the most loving, kind, fluffy, soft and wonderful baby I could have ever hoped for....he loves to follow us everywhere, be picked up and cuddled and sure is a little trouble maker but worth every minute of it.

Once he came into our home, he gave us something to work on as a team, something to bond more over, something to devote our love, time and resources to, something that we had in common, a love of cats....something to dote on and play with and something to relieve the stress of bad days...we'd end up fussing over him rather than arguing or picking on one another....we'd bond over seeing the cute things he did...and we were so much more happy with another gentle loving and lively heart beat in the house who gave so much love to us....

Princess our other little cat only compounded that love...as a little kitten, she was and is, still skittish...(she's 1 and change now..) but she gave us even more reason to bond and also we now each have "our cat" to hug and hold and walk around with...our own special cat. we even have something called "family time" where we hold both cats and then hug and kiss them and then hug and kiss each other!! it's really wonderful....

i'm sure this isn't rocket-science news...that cats bond people...but it's just so great to see my husband's face lightup with happiness when the cats do something cute or even naughty and he said "Cmere!!! quick look at this!" and yes we're the people who get christmas card photos WITH our cats ...i'm sure i'll post that later on in the fall...


----------

